# Netzschütz



## Bernd2200 (28 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein allgemeine Frage zur Wahl des geeigneten Netzschützes.
Das Netzschütz soll die Spannungsversorgung zum Frequenzumrichter schalten. 
Meine Frage wäre hier, ob eine bestimmte Zuordnungsart für eine solche Betriebsart des Netzschützes vorgeschrieben oder empfohlen wird?? 

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Martin2009 (5 September 2009)

Hallo Bernd,

das ist eine gute Frage. Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach besonderen Erklärungen.
Ich wollte mich auch mal diesbezüglich absichern.

Bei uns in der Firma kann mir auch keiner eindeutig eine Antwort geben. Sieht wohl aus als hätten wir eine Wissenlücke bei vielen herausgefunden.

Hier hat sich bisher auch keiner mehr gemeldet.

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Wie wählt man das Schütz vor einem Umrichter aus.

Wir kaufen immer Siemens-Schütze, weil wir halt bei Siemens besondere konditionen haben.

Siemens gibt immer Angaben für die Anwendungen. z.B. AC1 AC3  betrieb usw.
Schalten von schwachen induktiven Lasten und Ohmscher LAsten.

Für mich wäre auch wichtig, wie sehe ich den Umrichter?

Ausserdem weiß ich teilweise nicht aus den Siemenskatalogen welches Schütz für welche Anwendung geeignet ist.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 September 2009)

Bernd2200 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein allgemeine Frage zur Wahl des geeigneten Netzschützes.
> Das Netzschütz soll die Spannungsversorgung zum Frequenzumrichter schalten.
> ...






Ich versteh nicht ganz ? 

Was versprecht ihr euch von "besonderen" Schützen ? also warum sollte es andere Schütze geben die Umrichter schalten ?  bei größeren Frequenzumrichtern  gibt es ja interne Netzschütze  wo erst der Fremdlüfter und die Steuerspannung verorgt werden bei Netzanschluss und dann  gecheckt wird ob alles in Ordnung ist und dann wird erst der Gleichrichter dazu geschalten mit diesem Schütz! Und das ist meines Wissens kein besonderes ? 

Meint ihr wegen Netzrückwirkungen oder so ? EN 61000-4-4 (IEC 61000-4-4): Schnelle Transienten Simulation von Störungen, herbeigeführt
durch Schalten mit einem Schütz, Relais oder ähnlichen Geräten.

in dieser Norm hab ich was gefunden was sich damit ein wenig auseinader setzt, sucht ihr sowas ? 

MfG. Long John MCT


----------



## Martin2009 (5 September 2009)

Also wir sprechen nicht von internen Schützen. Also ich nicht.

z.B. haben wir einen Umrichter der mit 3 Phasen eingespeist wird. Sozusagen eine Rückspeiseeinheit. Diese versorgt wiederum einen Motorumrichter mit dem Zwischenkreis. 700VDC.

Aber mir geht es darum welches Schütz man vor dem Umrichter benutzen darf.

Meine Frage galt eher, es gibt doch Schütze die können Strom führen dürfen den aber nicht SChalten.

Dann gibt es Schütze mit dehnen man auch hohe Ströme Schalten.

Unterschied AC1 oder AC3 Schütze.


----------



## Martin2009 (5 September 2009)

zum Beispiel.....natürlich reicht dieses schütz nicht aus für größere lasten
nur als beispiel...blicke da bei siemens nicht durch

Schütz AC-3 3RT1015-1AB01 Bemessungssteuerspeisespannung Us bei AC 50 Hz 24 ... 24V, Bemessungssteuerspeisespannung Us bei AC 60 Hz 24 ... 24V, Spannungsart zur Betätigung AC, Bemessungsbetriebsleistung bei AC-3, 400 V 3kW, Bemessungsbetriebsstrom Ie bei AC-1, 400 V 18A, Bemessungsbetriebsstrom Ie bei AC-3, 400 V 7A, Anzahl der Hilfskontakte als Schließer 1, Anzahl der Hilfskontakte als Öffner 0, Anschlussart Hauptstromkreis Schraubanschluss, Anzahl der Öffner als Hauptkontakte 0, Anzahl der Schließer als Hauptkontakte 3,


----------



## Bernd2200 (5 September 2009)

Hallo,

@ Long John MCT
Vielen Dank für die Nachricht. 
Bei den Zuordnungsarten gibt es meines Wissens die Zuordnungsart 1 (= Schütz ist nach einem Kurzschluss nicht mehr einsetzbar) und die Zuordnungsart 2 (= Schütz kann nach einem Kurzschluss (ggf. nach Aufbrechen der Kontakte) weiter verwendet werden).
Nach meiner Information schaltet das Schütz aber bei beiden Zuordnungsarten sicher ab??
Die Frage ist, ob evtl. speziell bei einem Netzschütz eine bestimmte Zuordnungsart vorgeschrieben ist??

@ Martin2009
Ich glaube du meinst die Gebrauchskategorie. 
(Zuordnungsart ist nochmal was anderes. Die Zuordnungsart legt meines Wissens nur die max. Größe der Vorsicherung fest. Siehe oben.) 
Der Hersteller meines Umrichters empfiehlt ein Schütz der Gebrauchskategorie AC-3 als Netzschütz vor dem Umrichter zu verwenden.
Dieses soll jedoch nicht für den Tipp-Betrieb verwendet werden und es sei eine Mindestausschaltzeit vor Wiedereinschalten von min. 10sec einzuhalten. 
[laut Umrichterhersteller] 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 September 2009)

Bernd2200 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @ Long John MCT
> Vielen Dank für die Nachricht.
> ...




Also ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen! 

hier erstmal die Schaltbedingungen:

     AC1  = leichte Schaltbedingungen, Wärmegeräte
    AC11= Hilfskontakte von Schützen

   AC2  = Normale Schaltbedingungen, Schleifringläufermotoren 
     AC3  = Schwere Schaltbedingungen, gelegentlicher Tippbetrieb
    AC4  = Extreme Schaltbedingungen, Tippen, Reversieren




Wie groß ist den der Frequenzumrichter ? und von welchem Hersteller ? 



Also ist ja wohl logisch das man nen FU Netz nicht im Tippbetriebansteuern kann 


Und so Zeitverzögerte Schütze gibt es konventionell nicht  das muss ja dann irgendwie über ne Zeit eingerichtet werden.

Grundsätzlich ist ein Frequenzumrichter  wenn man jetzt vom Spannungsumrichter redet   nichts anderes als nen kompensierter  Motor  und dem ist das egal wovon er geschalten wird ! 

Ich verwende Üblicherweise  AC4 Schütze  weil der FU zwar Strommäßig nicht so belastend ist wie beim Direktstart oder so aber bei bestimmten Anwendungsfällen ja doch der Eingang stark belastet wird ! 

Aber wir reden doch von der Netzeinspeisung also L1 bis 3  in den Eingang des Frequenzumrichters mit  400 V 

MfG.


----------



## Bernd2200 (5 September 2009)

Hallo LONG JOHN MCT,

der Umrichter hat 55kW.

Ganz genau, es geht um das Schütz vor dem FU Eingang L1 bis L3.

Mir geht es im wesentlichen aber ganz allgemein darum, ob für Netzschütze eine bestimmt Zuordnungsart vorgeschrieben ist. 

Unter Zuordnungsart verstehe ich z.B. folgendes:
http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/drives014.html

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Martin2009 (6 September 2009)

Ja Du hast recht. Es ist die Einspeisung L1/L2/L3.

Ich werde morgen mal die Daten aufschreiben. Vielleicht haben wir dann eine bessere Grundlage. Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## HBL (6 September 2009)

Hallo Bernd

In keiner Norm wird eine bestimmte Zuordnungsklasse, oder auch Koordinationsklasse genannt, verlangt. Die Auswahl der der einen oder andern Klasse wird lediglich durch die Verfügbarkeit der Anlage im Fehlerfalle, namentlich hier im Kurzschlussfall, bestimmt.

In der Regel müssen, wenn Koordinationsklasse 2 verlangt wird, Komponenten mit einer Leistungsstufe höher als normal verwendet werden. Die genauen Komponentendaten bestimmt jedoch der Hersteller derselben.

Die Angaben AC1 bis ACn, und DC1 bis DCn sind Gebrauchskategorien. Diese sagen aus, für welche der zu schaltenden Apparate und Geräte die ausgewählten Komponenten geeignet sind.

Im Gegensatz dazu wird in der Koordinationsklasse das mech, Verhalten der Komponenten im Kurzschlussfall festgelegt.

In *Koordinationsklasse 1* ist unter anderem festgelegt, die Komponente muss im Kurzschlussfall für weiteren Betrieb ohne Reparatur nicht geeignet sein.
D.h., die ganze Komponente muss in der Regel ersetzt werden​
In *Koordinationsklasse 2* ist unter anderem festgelegt, die Komponente muss im Kurzschlussfall für weiteren Betrieb geeignet sein. Die Gefahr der Kontaktverschweissung ist gegeben. Für diesen Fall muss der Hersteller Wartungsanweisungen geben.
D.h., diese Komponente kann repariert werden. Z.B. Kontakte ersetzen oder aufbrechen etc.. Es muss jedoch nicht die ganze Komponente ausgetauscht werden.​
Grundsätzlich beim Abschalten des speisenden Netzes zu einem FU empfiehlt es sich, lastlos zu schalten. Denn das Wegschalten der Speisespannung eines FU's haben viele dieser Antriebe nicht so gerne.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## Martin2009 (6 September 2009)

Also in meinem Fall schalte ich das Schütz lastlos ab. Wir benutzen ein PNOTZ XV3 mit dem wir im Fehlerfall den Umrichter Zeitverzögert (der zulässigen Abschaltzeit) abschalten. Heißt der Motor wird erstmal über eine Rampe definiert heruntergefahren das er zum stehen kommt. Dann irgendwann schaltet der Umrichter spannungsfrei.


----------



## HBL (6 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Genauso sollte es sein. Diese Schaltanordnung propagiert auch BIA.

Mit Gruss

Hnas


----------



## Safety (6 September 2009)

*Sicherer Stop 1*

Hallo,
das ist der SS1. Aber bei der von euch Beschriebenen Schaltung ist sehr wichtig welchen PLr Ihr benötigt. Denn mit einem Normalen FU kann man nur einen DC von 60% erreichen wenn ein Fehler im Prozess erkannt werden kann!

Und die Zeit bis der STO kommt ist auch nicht ungegrenzt muss sich also aus der Risikoanalyse ergeben.


----------



## Martin2009 (6 September 2009)

Ja, dass mit der Sicherheitsktegorie 1 und der Zeiteinstellung ist alles im grünen. Alles wurde so vom Kunden abgenommen und teilweise auch so vorgeschlagen.

Wie gesagt, mein Problem ist eher die Geschichte mit den Schützen.
Die Bezeichnungen bei Siemens die verstehe ich nicht. Die Gebrauchskategorien sind bekannt. Trotzdem verstehe ich die Angaben von Siemens nicht.


----------



## MSB (6 September 2009)

Martin2009 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mein Problem ist eher die Geschichte mit den Schützen.
> Die Bezeichnungen bei Siemens die verstehe ich nicht. Die Gebrauchskategorien sind bekannt. Trotzdem verstehe ich die Angaben von Siemens nicht.


Könntest du anhand deines oben geposteten Siemens-Textes auch schreiben was du nicht verstehst?
Wäre vielleicht leichter als dieses drumherumschreiben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

